# Keystone Bullet 243bhs bunk bed



## Mitchelldenver (Oct 1, 2019)

Hello, what is the weight capacity of the bunk bed on the Bullet 243bhs?

Mitchell G


----------



## KeystoneRV (Oct 1, 2019)

Mitchelldenver said:


> Hello, what is the weight capacity of the bunk bed on the Bullet 243bhs?
> 
> Mitchell G


Hello Mitchell, the upper bunkhouse on the Model 243BHS has a weight capacity of 300 pounds. The lower bunk sits on sturdy framework and does not have a listed weight capacity.


----------

